# στερητικό σύνδρομο = withdrawal syndrome, withdrawal symptoms



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με ΛΝΕΓ: «*στερητικό σύνδρομο* το σύνολο των ανώμαλων ψυχικών και οργανικών αντιδράσεων εξαρτημένου ατόμου, όταν στερείται το αντικείμενο από το οποίο είναι εξαρτημένο (π.χ. αλκοόλ, ναρκωτικά κ.ά.)».

Ο ιατρικός όρος είναι _*withdrawal syndrome*_ (δηλ. σύνδρομο απόσυρσης), αλλά στην καθημερινή γλώσσα το στερητικό σύνδρομο είναι *withdrawal symptoms*, δηλαδή «συμπτώματα απόσυρσης», «συμπτώματα στέρησης».

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Withdrawal

Περιγράψτε τα συμπτώματα στέρησης που παρουσιάσατε στο διάστημα που η Λεξιλογία ήταν κλειστή.







Δεν το περίμενα ότι θα έμπαινα στη Λεξιλογία να γράψω μέσω hidemyass!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2010)

Κάτσε να συνδεθούμε πρώτα σαν φυσιολογικοί διαδικτυοναύτες και όχι σαν οπισθ*ι*οφύλακες... :)


----------

